# Quantum saves the Audi GT's Day, HURRAY



## nich.j.anderson (May 18, 2008)

Confirmed: 

The transmission mount bracket from a Quantum (of unknown credentials) will successfully donate one of it's few working organs, it's transmission mount bracket, to a small red Audi Orphan whose has been lost, as with his dignity, of a working transmission mount bracket. 

A big :clap: for a slightly less rare donor car in the VW group to help the underdog right out from his slum slum slum of a drivetrain without the mount.:clap::thumb::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

